# Bad fuel pump symptoms??



## ozaudiogolf3 (Apr 14, 2001)

Can somebody tell me what are the symptoms of a bad fuel pump? I have a 95' Golf 2.0 with about 150K. This last week the engine sputters/hesitates when under trottle. If I'm sitting still -no problem. I can even rev the engine whilestopped and it's fine. If I drive "lightly", it's still OK. But if I accelerate moderate to heavy, the engine sputters and shakes like crazy. I thoughit was bad gas, so I put some "dry gas", but no difference. I even changed the fuel filter, but still no change. If it is the fuel pump, doe anyone know where to buy one inexpensively?


----------



## RomeoRx2 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

don't know if your fuel pump is what's causin the prob but try this:
http://www.diypartscatalog.com/


[Modified by RomeoRx2, 12:42 AM 3-7-2003]


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (RomeoRx2)*

No CEL? If you know someone with a 1551/1552 scantool or equivalent check in the "basic settings" and see what figures you are getting on your MAF this could be the start of a MAF problem (will not generate a code till it fails and some times not at all).
Hope this helps
Richard


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

Sounds like it could be plugs/wires/cap/rotor to me.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can somebody tell me what are the symptoms of a bad fuel pump? I have a 95' Golf 2.0 with about 150K. This last week the engine sputters/hesitates when under trottle. If I'm sitting still -no problem. I can even rev the engine whilestopped and it's fine. If I drive "lightly", it's still OK. But if I accelerate moderate to heavy, the engine sputters and shakes like crazy. I thoughit was bad gas, so I put some "dry gas", but no difference. I even changed the fuel filter, but still no change. If it is the fuel pump, doe anyone know where to buy one inexpensively?[HR][/HR]​Sounds very similar to the problems I am having with my car. Tryed the plugs, wires, rotor, and cap, still not change in luck so i am goin to change the fuel pump and see.
This problem only happens when the car is fully warmed up correct? and runs fine when cold?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

B4 you rush out and drop a few $$$'s on a fuel pump, how bout $20 or so on a new fuel filter??? Clogged filter will give same fuel starvation probs as weak pump and if you don't change it and drop in a new pump and then find out it was the filter all along...you'll experience a major case of OWASSIA*!!!






















*OWASSIA...Oh What A Stupid S--t I Am!!!


----------



## JettaBoy3 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (spitpilot)*

I've already tried the "dry gas" also I tried "fuel line cleaner" it worked for a lil' while but it's doin' it a lot today...I'm gettin'







because my exhaust is pretty loud so you can really hear it and also feel it. I also replaced my fuel filter last year, so I don't know the deal? Another thing is just when I need my maintenance manual I can't find it...







. What a fuggin' day!
Not to mention that it only happens if I'm driving the car around for a long time, like it happens after a certain amount of time I drive....but also some days it won't do it at all.








Let me know if the fuel pump replacement works... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by JettaBoy3, 3:20 PM 3-7-2003]


----------



## RomeoRx2 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (JettaBoy3)*

i just ordered a new fuel pump from hella for $76 [email protected] the link i posted earlier


[Modified by RomeoRx2, 4:42 AM 3-8-2003]


----------



## ozaudiogolf3 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (RomeoRx2)*

I checked out the link you sent. It appers they have two different fuel pumps available. The original one for $488.00 and a universal type for $75.00. If you ordered te universal one, then please write back and let th rest of us know if it is indeed compatible, works, easy install, etc...


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

Wow, this problem is remarkably similar to what I'm going through. I replaced the plug wires, plugs, cap, and rotor with no effect.
The shop it's at has swapped in another MAF and coil.
Next is going to be a fuel filter and checking the catalytic converter.
I'll post back with the results...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (JettaGLS)*

This may be a sign of a faulty fuel pressure regulator, you can find this part located at the left hand side of the engine compartment next to the plastic fuel injector rail. It is small, round about 4 inches in diameter with a black plasitc body and a silver top, it is connected to two small vacuum hoses, check to see that the hoses haven't rotted and are therefore not sending the correct vacuum pressure to the regulator.Almost ALL thses small hoses rot after four or fvie yeatrs so now is a good time to replace them to save trouble down the road.


----------



## biohazardous (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (golf strom)*

I had a bad fuel pump in my 96 jetta gls 2.0 and rather than paying the 400 that the stealer I mean dealer wanted I bought a factory replacement part for less than half. . http://www.vwparts.com/resetsearchlistspage.cfm?CFID=196924&CFTOKEN=29668584. . I paid 174 shipped to my door and it is a direct replacment rather than a universal pump hope this helps you


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (biohazardous)*

I went through the same thing this past Friday. Here is another thread on the same subject.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=708315
I also cleaned out the vacuum hose connections on the plenum. There seemed to be <Chevy Chase>g00k</Chevy Chase> all over them. I suspect that this is due to the oil making it's way into the plenum from the PCV but that's just my guess








quote:[HR][/HR]This may be a sign of a faulty fuel pressure regulator, you can find this part located at the left hand side of the engine compartment next to the plastic fuel injector rail.[HR][/HR]​Here's a pic of the FPR on the 2.0L:








Just ignore that plugged up vacuum port...gutting the airbox eliminated the need for it










[Modified by bajan01, 6:09 PM 3-10-2003]


----------



## The Legend (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can somebody tell me what are the symptoms of a bad fuel pump? I have a 95' Golf 2.0 with about 150K. This last week the engine sputters/hesitates when under trottle. If I'm sitting still -no problem. I can even rev the engine whilestopped and it's fine. If I drive "lightly", it's still OK. But if I accelerate moderate to heavy, the engine sputters and shakes like crazy. I thoughit was bad gas, so I put some "dry gas", but no difference. I even changed the fuel filter, but still no change. If it is the fuel pump, doe anyone know where to buy one inexpensively?
Sounds very similar to the problems I am having with my car. Tryed the plugs, wires, rotor, and cap, still not change in luck so i am goin to change the fuel pump and see.
This problem only happens when the car is fully warmed up correct? and runs fine when cold?[HR][/HR]​Thats EXACTLY what happens to my car. More pronouced pulsing idle when temp of car reaches 175 plus. In the cold its all good. I have changed all the things mentioned by all these guys with the only thing left to really check thouroughly is the vaccum leaks. Im starting to think it could be the fuel pump now?? Did you ever find out what the cause to your problem was??


----------



## ozaudiogolf3 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (marcanth)*

In addition to changingthe fuel filter, I also changed the MAF sensor, and put the OEM chip back in. Still no luck. The plugs, cap, rotor, and wires wre chnged about 7 monts ago, so I don'tthink hey're to blame. I'm thinking maybe fuel pump or something totally off the charts. I'll be taking it to my mechanic tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted. Damn, I miss driving my car...


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (marcanth)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thats EXACTLY what happens to my car. More pronouced pulsing idle when temp of car reaches 175 plus. In the cold its all good. I have changed all the things mentioned by all these guys with the only thing left to really check thouroughly is the vaccum leaks. Im starting to think it could be the fuel pump now?? Did you ever find out what the cause to your problem was??[HR][/HR]​I haven't had the chance to change my fuel pump yet, still waiting for it in the mail. should be in saturday or Monday. I am also going to change the fuel filter at the same time.
in the meantime i went and took car of the exhuast leak that i had, just to rule that out of the equation.


----------



## ozaudiogolf3 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

You guys aren't gonna believe this. My problem was not fuel related at all. Turns out it's the transmission that's been causing the bucking of my car. It seemed so much like fuel, but it appears to be broken/cracked teeth in the final drive. It's at the dealer now. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## QuackDuck (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

delete: redundant


[Modified by QuackDuck, 12:49 PM 3-18-2003]


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (ozaudiogolf3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys aren't gonna believe this. My problem was not fuel related at all. Turns out it's the transmission that's been causing the bucking of my car. It seemed so much like fuel, but it appears to be broken/cracked teeth in the final drive. It's at the dealer now. Keeping my fingers crossed...[HR][/HR]​That seems very strange to me. If you had cracked teeth on your final drive you would have hesitation all the time (not to mention some weird noises)...do you? I still get the hesitation at 3000RPM (very reproducible) as well as at a few other spots which leads me to believe that it's somehow mechanically related rather than an electrical issue such as a fuel pump going bad


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Bad fuel pump symptoms?? (bajan01)*

I finally got around to changing my fuel pump last night, and so far all seems good







it was raining hard last night so i didn't really get to drive the car long enuff to see if it truely took care of the problem or not, and my ride to work this morning isn't that long as well, so after work i am going to drive the car for about a half hour and see if the studdering starts back up.
normally when i drive to work the studdering starts about a block before i reach work...so far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

